# Oil query



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi all, quick query. I've been asked to clean a boot that has had an oil spill and would just like some advise on the best way to attack it. I have G101, BH Surfex and a George wet vac. Any tips would be appreciated. These are the photos I have...
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

That doesn't look horrendous - thankfully.

I reckon a quality APC would be a sensible way to start. Either of yours should be OK.

And you've got the wet vac to finish it all off.

Maybe you could draw any excess out with some blue tissue roll first?

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------

